
Boston Public Library’s 78rpm Records Come to the Internet - sohkamyung
https://blog.archive.org/2019/03/29/boston-public-librarys-78rpm-records-come-to-the-internet-reformatting-the-boston-public-library-sound-archives/
======
newman8r
I love this kind of stuff. Currently listening to
[https://archive.org/details/78_i-got-fish-to-fry_ricky-
riddl...](https://archive.org/details/78_i-got-fish-to-fry_ricky-riddle-hal-
bradley-and-his-band-mcalpin-toombs_gbia0004979a)

also [https://archive.org/details/78_song-of-the-islands-na-
lei-o-...](https://archive.org/details/78_song-of-the-islands-na-lei-o-
hawaii_chas.-e.-king-alfred-apakas-
hawaiians_gbia0003974a/%22Song+of+The+Islands%22+\(Na+Lei+o+Hawaii\)+-+Chas.+E.+King.flac)

they seem to be available in 24 bit FLAC format too - lots of fun.

------
wahern
For those, like myself, curious about the digitization process:
[https://great78.archive.org/preservation/](https://great78.archive.org/preservation/)

